# Removing "marks-a-lot" marks



## Sancman (Jan 17, 2014)

I found a good sturdy solid pine wood dresser that was being thrown away the only thing wrong is that it has been marked up on the top by a marks-alot marker.
What would be the best way to remove the marks?
I was thinking a belt sander or plane but have heard that the ink might have gotten deep into the wood if that is the case I'll have to paint the top.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can try Goof Off and see how much it will remove before you try sanding.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

You can do your best to remove as much as can but you better think about a darker stain


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gary.. take a good card scrapper and make a few passes over an affected area. This should give you a real good idea of where you stand. In all likelyhood,the existing finish provided some protection against deep penetration...


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Card scraper is a first choice, it will remove wood without deforming everything (belt sander style).

Perhaps if all else fails, you refuse to paint it, and you really love it, replace the affected piece (depending on the style of the piece).


----------



## stevieh (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Gary,

Bills is the best way to remove ink stains but as an addition to this. Once you've scraped the surface gently to expose the damage. Make a saturated solution of oxalic acid in hot water.
You should be able to buy oxalic acid from a good pharmacist.
Use a cotton ear bud to apply it to the effected area and make it very wet. Let it dry and if it's still visible, do it again and again till it's just visible or until it's gone.
We've been using this method for years in the antique trade, 9 out of 10 times it works.
Don't forget to wear your PPE! 

Good luck
Steve


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

If I am reading this right you have two issues: one is a marker with ink has been used to write on it and these marks need to be removed. If so then a solvent type substance will be needed to remove these marks.

If the marks are dents in the wood then I would suggest try using a steam iron on the highest setting. Getting a cotton cloth and a spray bottle with water in it. Cover the dent with the cloth and spray some water on the cloth . Next press the iron down on top of the cloth. The iron should be directly over the dent and let it heat up. The water will turn to steam and raise the wood grain thus removing some of the dent. Depending on the wood species it may remove it entirely if the dent is not too big or deep.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I would try rubbing alcohol first. Pretty much doubt it will do a really satisfactory job, but you've probably got some on hand, and it can't hurt to give it a shot.


----------

